# Problème connexion wifi IPad



## syl149 (12 Février 2019)

Bonsoir,
Je vis dans une petite maison.
Au Rez de Chaussée, j’ai ma box et un IPad connecté au wifi que j’appellerai 1.
Pour l’étage, mon fils m’a installé une extension wifi reliée à ma box. Le nom de ce réseau 2 est le même que le 1 avec _bet j’ai un autre IPad .
Ce 2ème IPad 2 (sous OS 12.1.1) quand il se met en veille, se « réveille » connecté au wifi 1 qu’il capte très peu. Dès que je m’en sers je suis obligée d’aller dans réglages, connexion wifi et je passe au wifi 2, mais ce wifi ne reste pas dès que j’arrête de me servir de mon IPad. Je ne sais que faire. Cela m’énerve et m’oblige à faire plein de manipulations. Au Rez de chaussée j’ai un IPad ‘ini Sous 12.  si je fais l’échange des IPads, mon IPad mini que je monte à l’étage lui reste bien connecté au wifi 2. Bizarre...
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (13 Février 2019)

Bonsoir, 
Si c’est une extension, tu devrais avoir le même réseau Wifi. Le module est il bien disposé en pont.
Sinon tu peux oublier le réseau du bas. Ton iPad ne s’y connectera plus


----------



## syl149 (13 Février 2019)

En pont, je ne sais pas. C’est mon fils qui m’a installée une prise relais.
Le problème c’est que chaque fois que j’utilise mon IPad il se connecte au réseau wifi du bas que je capte à peine et je dois chaque fois que je l’utilise le mettre sur le réseau relais. Donc, pour l’instant je n’ai pas reçu de solution à mon problème. Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (13 Février 2019)

La solution est de supprimer le réseau du bas en attendant la programmation éventuelle du relais


----------



## syl149 (13 Février 2019)

C’est pas possible, en bas il y a plusieurs ordinateurs


----------



## Igrekoa2n (13 Février 2019)

Quand on te propose de "supprimer" le réseau du bas, cela veut en fait dire de supprimer ton réseau 1 de la liste des réseaux WiFi de ton iPad que tu utilises à l'étage. Pour ça, va dans les réglages > WiFi > Le nom de ton réseau du bas et "Oublier ce réseau".
Cela devrait permettre à ton iPad de ne reconnaitre QUE le réseau de l'étage et donc de s'y connecter automatiquement. 

Sinon, tu peux au moins désactiver l'option de connexion automatique sur ce même réseau. Du coup, il ne se connectera au réseau du bas que lorsque tu en auras besoin. Mais il faudra le faire à la main.


----------



## syl149 (13 Février 2019)

Merci beaucoup je n’avais pas compris.
Je n’avais pas vu « oublier ce réseau »


----------



## Igrekoa2n (13 Février 2019)

Dis nous si cette solution a résolu ton problème.


----------

